# arousal issue



## staylor1 (Sep 21, 2008)

I was wondering if there is something wrong with me. I don't get aroused easily...I probably do once a week. I AM ONLY 28. I shouldn't have this problem...my husband has a really good sexual appepite, I don't. Is this normal?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

It depends more on the emotional connection for woman, is he loving, caring, touch the hand, hugs, cuddling, kisses type of guy. Or does he expect you to go 0-60 towards the bedroom?

draconis


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

adding to what Drac has posted...

What are your turn ons? Does your hubby know this? have you communicated it to him?

Like my wife really enjoys getting her neck and back kissed. This really gets her int he mood and I know this.

so you have to find out what arouses you and what turns you on, then relate that to your husband.

some women need a long time to climax, so you would have to work something out first, like some toys, etc.

Experiment a little and find out what makes you "click" and what doesn't. Sex will not always be a 100% hot, there are times where my wife has just given into me, and times where I ahve given into her for a quickie for the opposites satisfaction, other times we are both aroused and makes for great sessions.

But I would do some deep thinking and find out what turns you on, then communicate that with him.

best of luck


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

have you seen a doctor? could be an underlying medical issue, perhaps a hormonal imbalance.


----------



## bzyshopinbee (Sep 17, 2008)

I have also struggled with this issue as well and I'm 29. In my late teens..18, 19 all the way up until I had my 2nd child, I had a high sex drive. Once my child was born, it went down hill from there. My OB-Gyn said it could be hormonal or the birth control that I was taking. I stopped taking the BC and it did get better after a couple of months.

I do not think it has anything to do with the emotional connection, unless you are struggling within your marriage.


----------



## brad (Jul 31, 2008)

Mabe your gay and you dont know it. (just kidding see my other answer in another post).

Were you molested or raped in your life? Are you on anti-depressents or are you depressed. Have your testesterone level checked (yes I know your a woman).


----------



## butazez (Aug 19, 2008)

You may love your husband, but are you still physically attracted to him?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

brad said:


> Mabe your gay and you dont know it. (just kidding see my other answer in another post).


Nice.


----------



## staylor1 (Sep 21, 2008)

draconis said:


> It depends more on the emotional connection for woman, is he loving, caring, touch the hand, hugs, cuddling, kisses type of guy. Or does he expect you to go 0-60 towards the bedroom?
> 
> draconis


He is loving and affectionate...was more before...but still is.


----------



## staylor1 (Sep 21, 2008)

bzyshopinbee said:


> I have also struggled with this issue as well and I'm 29. In my late teens..18, 19 all the way up until I had my 2nd child, I had a high sex drive. Once my child was born, it went down hill from there. My OB-Gyn said it could be hormonal or the birth control that I was taking. I stopped taking the BC and it did get better after a couple of months.
> 
> I do not think it has anything to do with the emotional connection, unless you are struggling within your marriage.


Same thing...I had a high sex drive when I was younger...but after my second child it changed...My sex drive is way way way down...I can go on a long time without it.


----------



## staylor1 (Sep 21, 2008)

brad said:


> Mabe your gay and you dont know it. (just kidding see my other answer in another post).
> 
> Were you molested or raped in your life? Are you on anti-depressents or are you depressed. Have your testesterone level checked (yes I know your a woman).


hahaha! your funny...no I am not gay! not on any anti-depressents...:rofl:


----------



## daycaremom (Sep 8, 2008)

If you have kids that would account for some. Atleast I think so. Does your hubby help get the kids to bed so you can have some time together before you are to tired? 

I also think Date night is a great thing. Dinner, dancing, flirting all while the kids are grandmas. This one night can have memories that last for weeks and fuel your sexual thoughts the whole time :0)

I've also heard that masterbastion increases your sex drive!

Good Luck!


----------

